# Wing Sexing



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

O what is this about wing sexing? I have heard others talk about it but never understood how to do it. And can it only be done on newly hatched chicks or can it be done on older chicks?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's about the length of the flight feathers and it has to be like the first 3-5 days I think. It doesn't work on all breeds. Sorry that's all I know. Can't remember if the long feathers are male or female. Sorry.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks energy! Anybody else got something to add?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I thought it was if they have one row of feathers its a rooster two rows and it's a hen. I was told to do it as soon as they dry out at birth.


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

i think it has to be done in the first 3 days and if the feathers sit level in the row its a boy if there are two clear layers of different length its a girl but it apparently doesn't work on all breeds (no idea which either sorry) and having tried this method to sex my recent hatch i would say its not easy even using Google images to compare!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The Picken Chicken app tells you which breeds you can sex that way I'm pretty sure.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

*Mike Rowe video on sexting*

saw this today:


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

*Mike Rowe video on sexting*

no clue how to delete....no videos allowed lol find him on Youtube


----------

